# Review: Raw Strings by Sudden Audio



## donbodin (Jan 19, 2021)

New developer Sudden Audio has entered the virtual instrument world with Raw Strings a contemporary modern string texture library that goes beyond the confinements of our slinky friends. The samples range from traditional strings to cassette tape and other found sounds.
Demos and more info: https://bit.ly/2M5fZOS




At the time of posting Raw Strings was on a special intro sale of $69 (reg $159) until January 22, 2021 from Sudden Audio: http://bit.ly/37NmBd6


----------



## jneebz (Jan 19, 2021)

One of the best purchases of 2020...love it. Gotta dig into the manual to really appreciate what it can do, but worth it, IMO.


----------



## Cathbad (Jan 19, 2021)

Sounds really nice and there are lots of different sound combinations.

But much of the same ground can be covered by Klang free instruments or some of Patrick Jonsson's excellent freebies. I wonder whether Raw Strings is really worth a buy, even at the discount price...

In case anyone wants to have a look

https://klang.cologne/klang_free.php (KLANG - FREE)

Patrick Jonsson - Library


----------



## kgdrum (Jan 19, 2021)

jneebz said:


> One of the best purchases of 2020...love it. Gotta dig into the manual to really appreciate what it can do, but worth it, IMO.


+1 
I totally agree,this is a wonderfully stunning unique library and as a 1st release from a new developer WOW!
All I can say is SUDDENly there is a talented new developer on the block.
👍


----------



## jneebz (Jan 19, 2021)

Cathbad said:


> Sounds really nice and there are lots of different sound combinations.
> 
> But much of the same ground can be covered by Klang free instruments or some of Patrick Jonsson's excellent freebies. I wonder whether Raw Strings is really worth a buy, even at the discount price...
> 
> ...


I have the Klang stuff and Raw Strings is way more flexible with regard to tweaking and creating something new. Klang is definitely great, but more of a one-trick pony, IMO.


----------



## Cathbad (Jan 19, 2021)

jneebz said:


> I have the Klang stuff and Raw Strings is way more flexible with regard to tweaking and creating something new. Klang is definitely great, but more of a one-trick pony, IMO.



Yeah no doubt Raw Strings has some more options. But if the task is to create a moody underscore or some kind of texture, there are plenty of freebies that get the job done perfectly well. Not to mention much cheaper but excellent offerings from Bunker Samples and Ben Osterhouse. 

I just think this kind of texture-based library performs a function that is pretty easy to satisfy with plenty of other stuff that most of us already have in Komplete or freebies.


----------



## Cory Pelizzari (Jan 19, 2021)

I love this library's raw sounds but the snapshots eat up CPU like crazy. I was getting an average of 50%-70% CPU hits from each snapshot.


----------



## Alchemedia (Jul 21, 2021)

I was sincerely interested in this library. The demos intrigued me enough to investigate further. Who created it and where? The about page doesn't offer a clue: "Sudden Audio was founded in 2018 with the intention of inspiring musicians with novel sounds and workflows." Really?

I never buy anything from a website that doesn't list contact info. I checked the manual, quick start guide and generic license info page. No address, no phone number, not even a country. The manual lists BJ Derganc as the producer. There's no address and the website was apparently created by someone named colinhaber and links to his potentially dangerous and/or hacked website. Incidentally, "The license is non-transferable, and non-refundable."

Despite the obvious effort involved it _suddenly_ occurred to me that BJ or whoever is/was running the show is either MIA or isn't really that invested in this project. What's up with that?


----------



## bjderganc (Sep 7, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> I was sincerely interested in this library. The demos intrigued me enough to investigate further. Who created it and where? The about page doesn't offer a clue: "Sudden Audio was founded in 2018 with the intention of inspiring musicians with novel sounds and workflows." Really?
> 
> I never buy anything from a website that doesn't list contact info. I checked the manual, quick start guide and generic license info page. No address, no phone number, not even a country. The manual lists BJ Derganc as the producer. There's no address and the website was apparently created by someone named colinhaber and links to his potentially dangerous and/or hacked website. Incidentally, "The license is non-transferable, and non-refundable."
> 
> Despite the obvious effort involved it _suddenly_ occurred to me that BJ or whoever is/was running the show is either MIA or isn't really that invested in this project. What's up with that?


Please feel free to be in touch via our support page on the Sudden Audio website. We do not have the resources to offer phone support, but I would be happy to assist you over email. We are based in TX (soon to be Austin), USA.

Non-transferable/non-refundable licenses are common in the industry, especially among Kontakt developers due to not having a good way of remotely disabling libraries. We may reconsider that policy in the future.

Hope this helps!

BJ Derganc
Sudden Audio


----------

